
Vim in modernity – why and why not - gentleterror
https://artur-martsinkovskyi.github.io//2019/vim-in-modernity/
======
johncoltrane
Nice love letter to my favorite editor.

A couple of observations, though…

> It is installed on virtually every UNIX-like system in the world

It's a vi command that is available "on virtually every UNIX-like system in
the world", and that command may be provided by Vim (most Linux distributions
and MacOS), nvi (BSDs), a limited reimplementation (BusyBox-based
distributions), or the real vi itself (Arch). Even if you actually have Vim by
default, the Vim you have is rarely suitable for extensive use so you end up
installing a beefier build anyway.

The subset of vi that's common to all those implementations is what's on every
UNIX-like system.

> Its modes are insert, normal, visual, search and command mode.

"Normal mode" and "command mode" are synonyms, you meant "command-line mode",
you make that mistake again, later. There's no "search mode". Those are the
main ones, there are a bunch of others.

~~~
gentleterror
Corrections applied.

